# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  KevinS at large on the island is a very good thing!

## JEK

Embedded reporting at the highest level, whether food, parking or hidden oddities, it is grand to have him walking, talking and typing about our favorite place. An added bonus is I never have to correct his spelling or rotate his photos! 

Enjoy your special-time-of-year visit! Kate too!

----------


## cassidain

“Hidden oddities” 

a Kevin specialty  :cool: 

along with plundering island cartes des vins

----------


## KevinS

> along with plundering island cartes des vins



I got into that Pouilly Fuisse Premier Cru at L’Esprit last night, the one that Dennis had included in one of his food posts .   I may go there again.

----------


## GMP62

Welcome back, Kevin & Kate!! We shall look forward to all of your upcoming reporting. Have an awesome time!

----------


## cassidain

> I got into that Pouilly Fuisse Premier Cru at L’Esprit last night, the one that Dennis had included in one of his food posts .   I may go there again.



 :thumb up:

----------


## cec1

> I got into that Pouilly Fuisse Premier Cru at L’Esprit last night, the one that Dennis had included in one of his food posts .   I may go there again.



Definitely do that!

----------


## GramChop

Kev’s on-island musings are delightful reads! I look forward to them.

----------


## amyb

Me too. 

And I’m here.

----------


## Cwater

> I got into that Pouilly Fuisse Premier Cru at LEsprit last night, the one that Dennis had included in one of his food posts .   I may go there again.



 :thumb up:

----------


## GramChop

> Me too. 
> 
> And I’m here.

----------


## marybeth

> Me too. 
> 
> And I’m here.



Me, too. 

And I will be soon!!!  :Wink:

----------


## GramChop

> Me, too. 
> 
> And I will be soon!!!

----------


## cassidain

> I got into that Pouilly Fuisse Premier Cru at LEsprit last night, the one that Dennis had included in one of his food posts .   I may go there again.



Kevin, I understand that the attractively priced three course menu is gone for the season, and now its à la carte only. That what you found?

----------


## amyb

That is right, Cass.  A La carte menu is back.

Hoping the pigeon is still on…my favorite at L’Esprit.  Been a long time since I enjoyed it.

----------


## KevinS

Yes, its back to the regular menu.  Quelle dommage!

----------


## cassidain

> Quel dommage!



double dommage to the wallet sounds about right  :Big Laugh:

----------

